# With gratitude from Finland



## FinGael (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Nice to meet you.

I've been lurking for a long time on this site and a month ago decided to jump in.

This has been a great place to learn new things and my experience is that this is also a friendly and civilized forum. I hope it stays that way also in the future. Respecting other posters and different views always pays itself back in some way. 

What comes to music, I am self-taught, and have been involved with making music since early 80s (born mid 70s) and now, after a longer break, decided to invest in learning to write film and symphonic/classical music. Did a little bit of that in the 90s, but have been more involved with electronic and pop music since, until the last few years. I play some keyboards, piano and guitar and now experimenting a little with violin and cello (translated: getting horrific noise out of those beautiful instruments).

My biggest musical inspiration comes from the works of Jean Sibelius and also from his relationship with nature.

Thank you all for your contributions and I wish you all a lot of good and beautiful things to come.

See you around.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome and nice to meet you too!  Looking forward to hear your music. I've started listening to Sibelius again after a while, and wow, it's very inspirational. Listening to the 5th Symphony and I even ordered the score a while ago.


----------



## jonnybutter (Aug 26, 2016)

FinGael said:


> This has been a great place to learn new things and my experience is that this is also a friendly and civilized forum. I hope it stays that way also in the future. Respecting other posters and different views always pays itself back in some way.



I am fairly new to VI-control too with the same story. I mostly lurk, and learn. Agree specifically with what you said above. I would add that respect is not about never disagreeing - how anodyne and ultimately useless this forum would be if no one ever disagreed. Cheers!


----------



## gtrwll (Aug 26, 2016)

Terve! This is indeed a great forum for learning - and a horrible one if you go crazy when sample libraries are on sale.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 26, 2016)

gtrwll said:


> Terve! This is indeed a great forum for learning - and a horrible one if you go crazy when sample libraries are on sale.



Yes, it can be quite crazy times during summer and holiday sales. :D


----------



## FinGael (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for your nice comments and welcome wishes.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 19, 2016)

FinGael said:


> Thank you for your nice comments and welcome wishes.


Moi!


----------



## J-M (Oct 1, 2016)

Teretere, as a new guy myself, it's nice too see another fellow countryman here!


----------

